# Singaporean applying for HKPU



## tommyq (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello,
I am applying study in HKPU, Design, very concern about my application in Dec12. While preparing the application, I googled on living expenses and it is very high. Due to self funded postgraduate programs, I am not allow to live in school hall - this is my super headache now.
I would appreciate your kind advise, recommendation and comment.

Thank you and have a great weekend. 
-tommy


----------



## secret2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I grew up in HK and have lived in 15 or so different neighborhoods. If rent is a concern, there are plenty of cheaper options in terms of location that are safe and reasonably convenient (to get to PU). Sahtin would be one example. On the other hand if you are very determined to live in classy apartments without wanting to pay anything more than HK$20000 a month or so, then I think we're done


----------



## tommyq (Nov 8, 2011)

secret2 said:


> I grew up in HK and have lived in 15 or so different neighborhoods. If rent is a concern, there are plenty of cheaper options in terms of location that are safe and reasonably convenient (to get to PU). Sahtin would be one example. On the other hand if you are very determined to live in classy apartments without wanting to pay anything more than HK$20000 a month or so, then I think we're done


thank you secret2 for your reply.
I am not looking forward for classy apartment because I cant afford it. I looking for safety and convenient. goggled Sahtin, nice place and is only 25min by MTR/walk. same like in Singapore.

I will start looking for rental around this area, hope I can afford it.

thank you again
-tommy


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi there,
Generally, the rents in inner Hung Hom (i.e. away from Whampoa Gardens and the sea) are a bit cheaper. You could also try To Kwa Wan which is the district next to Hung Hom. They're not the greatest of areas, but it should be relatively quick and easy to get to the PolyU from there.

And BTW, are you doing the HKPU 'Masters in Multimedia Design' Course? I do have a lot (of negatives) to say about that particular programme at the PolyU, as my partner is currently doing that course. To put it mildly it is quite a waste of time and money, but let me know if you're doing 'Multimedia Design'


----------



## tommyq (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi HS2011,
Thank you for your reply, I am interested in hearing from you about the school, if you kind to share. I applying for Master in Design, Interaction Design.
btw, I found this site: easyroommate com hk interesting match making for room mate. 
Thank you again. 
-tommy


----------

